# How did you find a meaningful career?



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, I was not sure where to post this, but for those of you who like going to your job, why is that? What makes you want to get up in the morning and get to work? I do not hate my job, I like all of my co workers, its just not very interesting and I feel like I am not really making a difference or impact. I think it would be good for me, something that is time consuming and you feel important and involved. 

Anyone have something like this? And if so, what did it take to get there and how long?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Whatever you are passionate about, something you know you will be able to do even 20 years from now


----------



## Fight (Sep 12, 2015)

Tomcat123 said:


> Hi, I was not sure where to post this, but for those of you who like going to your job, why is that? What makes you want to get up in the morning and get to work? I do not hate my job, I like all of my co workers, its just not very interesting and I feel like I am not really making a difference or impact. I think it would be good for me, something that is time consuming and you feel important and involved.
> 
> Anyone have something like this? And if so, what did it take to get there and how long?


I grew up never really knowing what I wanted to do in life or what career I wanted to persue. By the time I was 20 I struggled to find meaning with my life and felt a bit depressed about everything. Spent way much time on computer games as a result. I decided to go to a life couch (a one with great reviews) as she had a good reputation for seeing your inner values and point our your weaknesses and strengths and compare it to different work careers.

Basically she told me I was an empath, a giver, but that I had to be in a work environment that gave me enough challenges because I could easily be bored. An office job wasn't for me.

So I took her advice and started on my EMT education. It would take 4 years. Working in health was compeltely new to me. I never imagined it. But she was right. I loved it. I loved helping people in need and I loved having an impact on peoples lives. And the best thing is that I found likeminded people that I really connected with. Colleagues were just like me. For the first time I had colleagues I felt I could become really good friends with. Work became like a second family to me. And now I work 6 days per week out of 7. Part time EMT and part time at a nursing home. I work a lot, but thats because I love my job. If I get burnt out I can easily reduce the amount of days I work without problems.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I never knew my hobbie could be a career but when I realized some people are doing it, I started training. It has been a bumpy road but it is what I dream of doing. No job is perfect. It can still be a headache and a struggle (like client's not wanting to pay you for your services because of your SA making them think you just won't challenge them) and some shady characters.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

Well at one time in my life I did have a meaningful career. I used to work with adults that have mental disabilities and I worked with them for a long time and I loved the job back then because I felt like I was helping people who really need help in life and I was making a positive difference in their lives. The only thing that I did not like about the job... was the pay was crappy. 

Since then I have had jobs that I liked... only because they were jobs I could do well and they paid me what I needed to make. But those jobs weren't meaningful other then the fact that they paid me what I need to make to have the life I wanted to live


----------

